# Jelly Bean for the Droid 2 Global?



## ParkerNisbet1

Hopefully I won't get shanked for asking this question, but I wasn't able to find the answer anywhere else. Are their any plans to try and bring Android 4.1 Jelly Bean to the Droid 2 Global? Understandably, the RAM and processor specs fall quite short of the Samsung Galaxy Nexus, and the D2G is a "relic" by most standards. However, this didn't seem to stop Ice Cream Sandwich from making an appearance. Thanks!


----------



## supercutetom

Oh boy, this shan't go over well... ICS isn't quite fully functional yet so I wouldn't be so eager to jump ship. However, I'm sure Jellybean won't slow anyone down.


----------



## ParkerNisbet1

Yeah, get ready for the massacre... And I was hoping that wouldn't be so. I was thinking maybe devs may simply leave ICS at its current point, and head full force into Jelly Bean.


----------



## bikedude880

CM10/JB is already a target for these devices. Work has already begun.


----------



## mr.inter

Be it ICS or JB, we need fully functional ROMs. I was tired of instability and went back to stock GB.


----------



## Kitsune

same here, anyway the new builds of cm9 are like going in the right direction!


----------



## supercutetom

Alas I would take anything over the stock Motoblur I'm forced to use right now. Never again will I buy a Motorola device.


----------



## x13thangelx

mr.inter said:


> Be it ICS or JB, we need fully functional ROMs. I was tired of instability and went back to stock GB.


Then you will pretty much always be stuck on GB. We (atleast I don't think) will never have 100% fully functional and bug free anything that we don't have an OTA for.


----------



## mr.inter

x13thangelx said:


> Then you will pretty much always be stuck on GB. We (atleast I don't think) will never have 100% fully functional and bug free anything that we don't have an OTA for.


To have everything working is nearly impossible yes, however for me stability comes before everything, and having the screen freezing on multiple occasions on multiple ROMs, is totally unbearable. For example I would accept the fact that the camcorder does not work. And I forgot to mention battery life, stock gives me over 5 hours of display on time on an extended battery, whereas I barely exceed 3.5 on ICS.


----------



## x13thangelx

mr.inter said:


> To have everything working is nearly impossible yes, however for me stability comes before everything, and having the screen freezing on multiple occasions on multiple ROMs, is totally unbearable. For example I would accept the fact that the camcorder does not work. And I forgot to mention battery life, stock gives me over 5 hours of display on time on an extended battery, whereas I barely exceed 3.5 on ICS.


Most of that is either fixed or very rare now. As for battery, it's 2nd-init. 2nd-init has always had worse battery than stock and probably always will. I get average 2 to 2.5 hrs of screen on with the stock battery. For me, thats enough. Really don't know what to tell you otherwise. It might get a little better but battery will always be worse than stock.


----------



## Don Serrot

*sees topic* Hoboy, here we goo.
*sees 13th's avatar before clicking* What? Could it be? ... Nah...
*sees 9 replies already* Yup, I was right. Couldn't be,

Here is what I understand of it, JB isn't that far of a jump from ICS. A few things got moved around, and lots of new features, but in the end it's still pretty close to ICS. Will we see stuff right away? Probably not. But I believe the plan is for the big guys like CM and AOKP and such to get JB working on as many devices as they can. And if it can run ICS it should be able to run JB. ICS>JB gonna take a little time but probably not near as much as GB>ICS was.

On a side note, I'm actually kinda glad that we are sticking with the ICS look and feel. I'm a pretty big fan of it.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

x13thangelx said:


> As for battery, it's 2nd-init. 2nd-init has always had worse battery than stock and probably always will. I get average 2 to 2.5 hrs of screen on with the stock battery. For me, thats enough. Really don't know what to tell you otherwise. It might get a little better but battery will always be worse than stock.


We also used 2nd init on 2.2.x, and I had 30-36 hours of battery life on CM7 compared to barely 16 on stock 2.4.330.

I'm also a bit lost; how exactly does using 2nd init force the ROMs to use battery less conservatively? I mean, we're switching over entirely, so what gives?


----------



## x13thangelx

Gasai Yuno said:


> We also used 2nd init on 2.2.x, and I had 30-36 hours of battery life on CM7 compared to barely 16 on stock 2.4.330.
> 
> I'm also a bit lost; how exactly does using 2nd init force the ROMs to use battery less conservatively? I mean, we're switching over entirely, so what gives?


I have no idea. I always got slightly worse battery with CM7 than I did with stock though (always had good battery life with stock after debloating it some). Its just way more noticable with ICS though. Really wouldn't surprise me if overall battery life with ICS is worse.


----------



## natezero386

I think when he said 30+ hours of battery he means he can get through the day, he didn't mean 30+ of display on time.


----------



## ParkerNisbet1

natezero386 said:


> I think when he said 30+ hours of battery he means he can get through the day, he didn't mean 30+ of display on time.


Yeah, because I am lucky if I can get 6-8 hours a charge... 30+ would be a miracle haha


----------



## Gasai Yuno

natezero386 said:


> I think when he said 30+ hours of battery he means he can get through the day, he didn't mean 30+ of display on time.


Who's that "he"?

Also, are there really people who just cannot let go of their phones? I mean I barely go over 1.5 hours of display on time per day, and most of that is either Google Currents before bed or IRC while I'm on the train etc.


----------



## bikedude880

Battery issue is caused by cpcap-irq, battd, and KeyEvent holding wakelocks. Said that /so/ many times already


----------



## hgrimberg

mr.inter said:


> To have everything working is nearly impossible yes, however for me stability comes before everything, and having the screen freezing on multiple occasions on multiple ROMs, is totally unbearable. For example I would accept the fact that the camcorder does not work. And I forgot to mention battery life, stock gives me over 5 hours of display on time on an extended battery, whereas I barely exceed 3.5 on ICS.


Get an iphone if you dont want to use an under-development os like android still is.


----------



## bikedude880

hgrimberg said:


> Get an iphone if you dont want to use an under-development os like android still is.


And keep in mind, we do this as a hobby, not a job. Some of us only want to have certain features working, which is why progress can appear so slow. Give it time. We got the ICS source code in November 2011 (8.5 months) and we're just now starting to be feature complete. The patches we have to do to the JB code (yeah, yeah, it's gonna be easy for CM to transition blah blah blah) will take time and testing. Maybe even rewrites of some of it.

So, in due time. Personally I'd like to see ICS in a fully-usable state.


----------



## mr.inter

hgrimberg said:


> Get an iphone if you dont want to use an under-development os like android still is.


No never lol... I just stated that I did not have much stability, not that these ROMs are not good or something, just personal experience.


----------



## jcd173339

mr.inter said:


> Be it ICS or JB, we need fully functional ROMs. I was tired of instability and went back to stock GB.


actually im running aokp (ics) rom on my d2g and it has been running great! i havent found anything wrong that i use on a daily basis.


----------



## RDM

supercutetom said:


> Alas I would take anything over the stock Motoblur I'm forced to use right now. Never again will I buy a Motorola device.


I wouldn't be so quick to judge Motorola's plans for the future, A quick google search will bring up some interesting topics about the direction of their plans for future phones with unlocked bootloaders. And I'm pretty sure that you can thank google for this. http://www.google.com/press/motorola/

As for everything else thanks to all those that take their *personal time* to develope these custom ROMs. IMO you are doing a great job.


----------



## supergear

x13thangelx said:


> Then you will pretty much always be stuck on GB. We (atleast I don't think) will never have 100% fully functional and bug free anything that we don't have an OTA for.


OTAs seem less stable to me. Atleast 621 was unstable and seemed more buggier than cm7/9 to me
Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki


----------



## bikedude880

Synced and getting started since CM9 is in a stable state at the moment. Not sure why I'm posting this... other than I like a transparent dev cycle. Time to get my "thanks" list started









Edit: Still working on getting it built, stupid little issues are holding it back for the moment.


----------



## jabbajac

Is this ROM still being actively developed? I'm up for running tests and generating logs for the devs if you need!


----------



## Crocadile

jabbajac said:


> Is this ROM still being actively developed? I'm up for running tests and generating logs for the devs if you need!


Droid 2 / R2D2 / D2G ROM development is about dead. See these threads:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31524-the-state-of-icsjb-on-d2dxd2gdpro/
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/34661-is-this-phones-development-dead/


----------

